# Jointer Set-up Delta 37-205



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey guys. As I mentioned a while back I got quite a few new tools recentlyl; jointer, lathe, drill press, and some other small stuff. I know I havent put pics up and for that I am sorry, Ill try to get some up today for you guys to check out.

Ive been trying to set up the jointer and havent had a ton of luck. I built it a new stand, and hooked up a 1-1/2 Hp motor to it after doing the math to figure out what size pulleys I needed to get the RPM right. It runs smooth and can really chew thru the wood now but the tables are out of alignment/level. 

The problem is I cant really find a "correct" way to adjust the tables. The unit has 4 set screws along the back side of each table that tighten the dove-tail ways but that doesnt really seem to help. There is also the table locking handles but they just lock the table in place of course. 

It is a Delta 37-205 jointer, here is the manual for it. http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3236

I have loosened all the set screws and table lock, lifted the table with one hand and then tried to lock it down with the other. Of course this method is not only far from accurate it doesnt even really work because if u loosen anything the tables just drop back out of alignment. There has def been some  but I really wanna get this machine running like a top. It has great cast iron, super tight grained and heavy as hell. Love it. I'm starting to think I need to shim the dovetail ways themselves but wow does that sound tricky. Any help boys? 

Promise I'll get some pics up today,
Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

I am hoping to tune my jointer soon here myself, so this is some good research to be doing. I am mid-way through watching a good video from one of my favorite sources, The Wood Whisperer. At about the 8 minute mark he starts talking about the actual adjusting of the infeed table, I'm still watching it now...

http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/jointer-setup/

If I had to guess at your particular jointer, I'd say you probably have four adjustment screws (if this is it) on your infeed table. Watching that video and looking at pictures of yours, I'd tinker with those a bit and see what makes sense. Wish I could give you more info than that, but I haven't done anything with mine yet to be sure (mine is also a Delta).


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well the one u linked is the one I have but those four set screws don't appear to do anything except tighten up the dovetail slot. But I could be mistaken, I'll take another look when I get home tonight


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm thinking that part #10 is a teardrop shaped bit of steel, and two of those sit between the ramp and the onfeed table. Check out this PDF: http://d3cmirsdb60x3h.cloudfront.net/schematics/delta/37-207.big.pdf

Speculating a lot here, but it might be only accessible from under the body of the jointer - and there might be two hex bolts holding those down. That or, heaven forbid, you might need to take the onfeed table off to get at them. No idea, I wish I could get a flashlight under that onfeed table and see what things look like.


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Couple of pics here, prolly gonna pull it off the stand tonight and get to the bottom of this(no pun intended).


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey guys this thing is driving me up the wall, turned it over and checked out the belly of the beast, no adjustments to be made thefe. 

I reassembled it and just man handled it into the best alignment I could but after a few runs it seems like the outfeed table has dropped on me. Idk what else to try on this monster, any ideas?


----------



## Seubs070 (Oct 7, 2013)

There most likely aren't any adjustments and the table will need to be shimmed. I just picked up a copy of john whites book care and repair of shop machines from my local library. He has the procedure outlined very well. Including how to make a master bar jig to use as a straight edge.


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Seubs070 said:


> There most likely aren't any adjustments and the table will need to be shimmed. I just picked up a copy of john whites book care and repair of shop machines from my local library. He has the procedure outlined very well. Including how to make a master bar jig to use as a straight edge.


Awesome! Thanks a bunch


----------



## Seubs070 (Oct 7, 2013)

If you search the section on jointers is also free on google books.


----------

